# Returning To Stock Cm7 Lock Screen..need Help



## AmerikanGulag (Nov 1, 2011)

I put the Crystal theme on my phone without testing it fully..it lags on transparent menus and force closes script manager and resets the phone when you try to access the SD card. I removed it and am using a different theme.

Now, to my problem. I used Meta morphology program to use the Crystal lock screen that I got off xda so it would be cyan and match the theme. It doesn't match the theme. I am using now and looks funny.

I barely figured out how to use the morph program to put the crystal lockscreen on...can anyone please tell me how to remove it and get back to the stock Cm7 lockscreen.

Thanks


----------



## AmerikanGulag (Nov 1, 2011)

Figured it out. If anyone needs help you can pm me. Thread can be closed.


----------

